# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  PSA Pain Relief for Sore Muscles Joint Tendons (4x Stronger than Icy Hot)

## F4iGuy

Liniment gel (yes, the horse product) provides quick pain relief for sore muscles, joints, and tendons. Forget Icy Hot or BioFreeze. Powerlifters, strongmen, and athletes use liniment gel for FAST pain relief. Liniment gel increases blood flow and temperature in the area far beyond products like Icy Hot. Icy Hot contains 1% menthol whereas Thermaflex liniment get contains 4%! It's also less expensive. Check out my review if you'd like more information.
https://youtu.be/mr8r0Hfbp6Q

----------


## kelkel

Oil of what? That part made me crack up.
Product def looks interesting though and I'll check it out. Always have aches and pains.....

Thanks!

----------


## Cylon357

> Liniment gel (yes, the horse product) provides quick pain relief for sore muscles, joints, and tendons. Forget Icy Hot or BioFreeze. Powerlifters, strongmen, and athletes use liniment gel for FAST pain relief. Liniment gel increases blood flow and temperature in the area far beyond products like Icy Hot. Icy Hot contains 1% menthol whereas Thermaflex liniment get contains 4%! It's also less expensive. Check out my review if you'd like more information.
> https://youtu.be/mr8r0Hfbp6Q


I have heard of this before. Evidently, it was an old farmers remedy, looks like it has gone mainstream now. I personally haven't used it, but that isn't because I don't think it would work. I discovered diclofenac gel and everything has been cool since then

----------


## almostgone

> Oil of what? That part made me crack up.
> Product def looks interesting though and I'll check it out. Always have aches and pains.....
> 
> Thanks!


I snagged a bottle, too.

----------

